# Pics of my first climb



## Brendonv (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are some pics of my first climb on a white oak in my yard...im taking full advantagge of the "low and slow" rule...


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 21, 2005)

I have to thank Carl (Lumberjack) for assisting me with all the stupid questions I had to ask him about climbing...


----------



## jimmyq (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Brendonv, well done!
What is your climbing method? foot lock or hip thrust or just scramble?
I just got to do my first climbing pruning job. small, but for me it was a learning experience.


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey,

On those pics i was using a pantin, i climb using a VT, footlocking was a pita that day because the ground was damp and my feet were just slipping...

I saw the pics of the pruning job you did, came out good...hopefully this summer i will be working with a friend of the family doing pruning and such, right now im just practicing at home so if im good enough the guy will let me climb for him...

thanks!


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 22, 2005)

brendonv-
cool stuff. welcome to the club. now,pardon my saying so, but that doesnt look like a white oak to me. definitely oak, but...


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 22, 2005)

bark...


----------



## glens (Feb 22, 2005)

I think you need to take the price tag off the front of your camera; or what is it you don't want us to see? *:**)*


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 22, 2005)

Wait until you can work your way through the whole tree......out to the tips!


Words can't describe it!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 22, 2005)

glens said:


> I think you need to take the price tag off the front of your camera; or what is it you don't want us to see? *:**)*



Why did you hide yur biner tie-off?


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 22, 2005)

the bark is oak-like- no doubt, but the canopy stucture/ shape of the limbs...? hmmmm


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 22, 2005)

well, i hid it because carl told me i would hear alot of cra p from you guys, he informed me not to use the biner like i had it becaue it was an incorrect load on the biner...i tryed getting the old pic back but it keeps sayin "uve aready posted the pic" oh well...


jason--i dont know what to tell ya, just pretend its a white oak  , once i get up higher in the canapy ill take a branch and check out the buds and what not....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 22, 2005)

Aw, we're a buncha 'lil puppies 'round here. :angel:


----------



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

Brendonv,
Don't worry about catching crap (You aught to see what I'm catching on one of my post). Just remember, "The only guy who never screws up, wasn't doing nothing anyway".


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 22, 2005)

haha thanks


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 22, 2005)

Butch gets all the credit for this one. One of the first and most important things to learn, and one that makes everything else easier, is to have the highest (bear in mind safest) tie-in-point possible.


This thread says it all!!!


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 22, 2005)

brendon, what ever thats cool i dont care what kind of tree it is. it don matta no how! welcome to our world. listen to blaster and rah (here). get a shot line and put your line _way _ up there- assuming your basics (knot tying esp.) are in tact. just remember once you get far enough off the ground, the danger of falling becomes constant. in other words, it (probly) doesnt matter if you fall from 20 or 50'. have fun man. i know i love it...


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 22, 2005)

Sometimes on a good climb I will think "this is high enough" but my highest TIP is another 10-15 ft.


Take the time to get your TIP as high as you can......it makes a difference!!!


When you are having fun and making $$$ that is when this is a cool occupation!!!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Feb 22, 2005)

A VT on his first climb? I don't think he should be going very high. In fact, unless someone else was helping I'd start with something else.

Mike


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike Cantolina said:


> A VT on his first climb? I don't think he should be going very high. In fact, unless someone else was helping I'd start with something else.
> 
> Mike




I am helping him. 

Not getting high because your scared of the hitch is like saying you can only swim in the shallow end.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 22, 2005)

Lumberjack said:


> I am helping him.
> 
> Not getting high because your scared of the hitch is like saying you can only swim in the shallow end.



Some individuals advance at different speeds. Remember the KISS system.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 22, 2005)

For just starting out, I would go with something a lot more simple than the VT.


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 27, 2005)

slowly working my way up...pics from today just havin fun...


----------



## tinman44 (Feb 27, 2005)

this is first time i've climbed a tree using rope and knots. although when i was younger i could climb like a pole cat


----------



## wct4life (Feb 27, 2005)

gotta ask... what's up with them?


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont really know, i was just being random..


----------



## Brendonv (Mar 5, 2005)

some from today...this is only at 30 feet, i kno this is a hard question to answer, but what do u all say the _average_ working height??


----------



## JimR (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice pictures, I can't wait till get the rest of my gear and to start climbing. I did get the leather pads on my spikes fixed today so that I can use them.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 5, 2005)

I rarely work above 75', or at least I rarely have to go above 75'.


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 6, 2005)

75 is _way _ up there. i have worked a ways above that too, but it is unusual that i work over 50 or 60. 30-40 is run of the mill. sometimes weeks go by where i dont get that far up. i'm small potatoes though i guess. good question. i hope alot of guys answer...


----------



## CamLand (Mar 6, 2005)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Wait until you can work your way through the whole tree......out to the tips!
> 
> 
> Words can't describe it!!!



That should be your signature,Just reading that gave me a rush...


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 6, 2005)

Good job Brendonv, keep up the good work

Jason

What you guys call White Oak in Oregon is a different species from the White Oak found east of the Mississippi River. The two trees are closely related, the leaves and bark of the Oregon White Oak are different from the eastern variety of White Oak.

We bought some White Oak seedlings from a nursery in Oregon years ago, this is how I happen to come across this bit of tree trivia.

Larry


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 7, 2005)

hmph


----------



## JonnyHart (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks like a white oak to me. The guy looks pretty comfy in that tree.


----------



## Brendonv (Mar 7, 2005)

first time chainsaw use, taken out some deadwood


----------



## Trignog (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice pics, definatly white oak. No pics of my first climb, I set a line to pull a tree down use some half arse hitch i think my boss made up him self(or couldn't remember from 20 years ago) almost a taught line with no stopper. Thank god for TREE CLIMBERS COMPANION, ARBORMASTER TRAINING and knowing how to read! I learned more from the margins of the sherril catalouge than on the job. Have fun and making money is awsome!


----------



## glens (Mar 10, 2005)

Getting a work-out on the job is nice too, so you don't have to waste free time keeping healthy.


----------



## tnttreeman (Mar 10, 2005)

I always tell the guys they get a free health club membership...to Dave's Gym!!!!!


----------



## Husky288XP (Mar 15, 2005)

White Oak East of the Mississippi would probably be a Quercus alba, while West of the Mississippi you have the Oregon White Oak, Quercus garryana, and the California White Oak, Quercus lobata.


----------



## Husky288XP (Mar 15, 2005)

Here some pics of the trees.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 17, 2005)

Brendonv said:


> some from today...this is only at 30 feet, i kno this is a hard question to answer, but what do u all say the _average_ working height??



The easy answer is from the top of the tree to the lowest branch.

I'd say i get to 60ft at least once a a week in the busy season, maybe more in off season since I work a lot of oak stands then. but I work less then too.

I occasionally get around 70-75, but those are exceptional trees around here.


----------

